# What do you think



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

My steer wet versus blowed out


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about showing steer, but I think it looks very lovely!


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

We'll thanks


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks great! Nice job.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice steer!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just keep rinsing him to keep that hair growing when it gets warm. Whens your fair? What does he weigh and what are you feeding? If you need help hit me up I showed for 7 years.


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Just keep rinsing him to keep that hair growing when it gets warm. Whens your fair? What does he weigh and what are you feeding? If you need help hit me up I showed for 7 years.


I feed purina he weighs 715 and I want to show him at ft worth next January


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## rosslogan (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

